
Solar Storms May Have Been Key to Life on Earth - okket
http://gizmodo.com/astronomers-might-have-just-solved-a-key-mystery-about-1778095567
======
sxcurry
Not sure how the 1859 Carrington Solar Event could have caused "worldwide
power outages", seeing as how widespread power usage came years later. Maybe
the author was referring to electrical effects on telegraph systems, which did
occur?Makes you wonder about the rest of the article, and wonder why editors
don't do some basic fact checking.

~~~
SimplyJames
Because they're editors.

~~~
TeMPOraL
Or rather - because they're no longer editors, not in the usual sense of the
word. Otherwise we wouldn't be getting so many poorly fact-checked and poorly
_spell-checked_ articles.

------
okket
See also "NASA: Solar Storms May Have Been Key to Life on Earth"

[http://www.nasa.gov/feature/goddard/2016/nasa-solar-
storms-m...](http://www.nasa.gov/feature/goddard/2016/nasa-solar-storms-may-
have-been-key-to-life-on-earth)

~~~
dang
We'll use that title since the other one is rather linkbaity.

------
SimplyJames
Surely life was created by small bundles of DNA building in cesspools?

~~~
okket
Sounds like the Origin of Life theory where the main place of action seemed to
be the alkaline underwater vents:

[http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news.php?release=2014-115](http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news.php?release=2014-115)

(also described in "Life Ascending" (2010) by Nick Lane)

